# KB/s beschränken?



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

*Hallo Buffed.de User*

Seid vielen Jahren tobt bei uns im Hause der Krieg um das Internet. Derzeit ist die Sache mehr als eskaliert. 
Klinkt eventuell etwas lächerlich jedoch haben wir leider folgendes Problem und brauchen eure Hilfe.

*Zum Problem:
*Wir haben einen DSL 1K Anschluss der Telekom. 
Der Anschluss läuft bei uns in einem Router zusammen, an diesem hängen 5 Pc´s.
Mutter, Vater, 2 Brüder und ich. 

Mutter und Vater nutzen unser Internet nur gelegentlich zum E-Mails lesen usw.
Einer meiner Brüder und ich sind leidenschaftliche Online Gamer z.B. WOW, Everquest oder Call of Duty MW2.
Der andere Bruder ist (leider) in der Welt der Computer und dem Internet sehr sehr erfahren und macht uns
da er keinerlei Rücksicht nimmt meist einen Strich durch die Sache wenn es um das Online Spielen geht.
Ich kann gut verstehen das es lächerlich klinken mag nur leider ist wirklich keine Einigung im Haushalt / mit ihm
zu erreichen. 


Der PC- Profi Bruder nutzt das Internet 24 h am Tag zum Downloaden über Raidshare usw.. Premium ACC.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er nutzt wirklich die vollen 125 Kilobytes die unser Internet hergibt. Da wir ja nur über einen Anschluss verfügen
(an diesem hängen wie oben erwähnt alle Pc´s) bleibt selten etwas für den Rest der Familie. 

Jedes mal wenn wir versuchen zu Raiden oder Online zu Spielen haben wir eine latenz von 2k oder mehr!
Heilen, Tanken und allgemeines Spielen wird so unmöglich. Oft fallen deshalb Raids aus was wirklich sehr Peinlich ist
da wir so oft absagen müssen. Selbst wen wir ihn fragen: "Kannst du bitte die Downloads ausmachen für 3 Stunden" 
oder "Kannst du auf Maximal 40 KB/s stellen" <-- So lässt sich meist noch Spielen, geht er nicht drauf ein.

Klinkt sicher lächerlich aber er ist in diesem Punkt leider sehr egoistisch. 
Wir sind am verzweifeln. Leider hat er auch den Router unter seiner Kontrolle.. Wir "reseten" ihn und stellen ein 
neues Passwort ein... Kaum sind alle aus dem Haus tut er das selbe. 

Leider bietet unser Router keine Möglichkeit einzustellen welcher PC wie viel KB/s bekommt.
Laut der Telekom gibt es auch keinen der sowas kann? <- Stimmt das?

Ich las von Programmen welche die KB/s beschränken jedoch müssen die auf jedem PC sein..
Also hätte er wieder die "Macht" da er seine einfach Hochstellen könnten.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit unser Problem in den Griff zu bekommen?
Er verwaltet im Prinzip den kompletten Router und Herrscht komplett über unser Internet..
Uns bleiben ständig nur Ladezeiten und Latenzen wie bei einem 56k Modem.. <--- Wenn überhaupt.

Wir sind ratlos was wir machen könnten.. 

Leider können meine Eltern ihn nicht einfach vom Netz nehmen da er ständig damit kommt:
"Ich brauche das heute für die Arbeit" <-- Er hat einen Beruf welcher mit Internet usw zu tun hat

Gibt es ein Programm mit dem sich von einem PC die Geschwindigkeit für alle anderen einstellen lässt?
Oder gibt es doch einen Router welcher dieses kann?

Danke für das lesen meines langen Textes hier wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß es klinkt etwas lächerlich das wir uns hier im Haus nicht einfach einigen können
und er keine Rücksicht nimmt.. Aber leider ist es so..

Wir wollen endlich wieder Raiden und Spielen wann wir wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wäre schön jedem PC einfach 40 Kb zu geben oder sowas.

Vielen Dank im nahmen meiner Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß

ps . Unser Router ist ein: Speedport W 701V mit aktueller Firmeware.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. August 2010)

Wer in eurer Familie is der Netzwerkadministrator?


----------



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

Der PC Profi Bruder..

Ein wenig kenne ich mich auch aus mit den Einstellungen des Routers usw.. Versuche ich das in die Hand zu nehmen und ändere das Router Passwort 
usw startet er den Router neu sobald keiner im Haus ist, nutzt das Standart Passwort und fügt ein neues für sich ein. 
So bleibt er immer Admin bzw es ist ein Hin und Her


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. August 2010)

familientherapeut? Oo
Was lädt der denn eig. die ganze Zeit bei rapidshare runter?


----------



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

Das kann ich dir leider garnicht genau sagen..
Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso man so viel Zeugs braucht.


----------



## Erz1 (25. August 2010)

Da gibt es ne ganz einfache Antwort:
Upsss. Das Lankabel ist gerissen sowie alle anderen im Haushalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sag einfach deinen Eltern, dass er den Rechner nur zum arbeiten verwenden soll, denn die Stromkosten sind wohl ein wenig über. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Wenn er ne feste Arbeit hat soll er sich ne eigene Wohnung suchen... :S
Über den Sinn von RS Premium Accounts bei ner 1000er DSL Leitung lass ich mich jetzt mal nicht aus...


----------



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

Hab mich geirrt ist kein Rapidshare Acc sondern Share.xc oder sowas.. Den bekommt er da umsonst den 
Premium ACC da er iwo in einem Forum Moderator ist oder so.. 

Ich lese gerade über Programme wie Netlimiter usw aber die müssten auf jedem PC sein...
Könnte er also wieder selber verwalten. Gibt es vieleicht ein Programm mit dem ich
die Geschwindigkeit für alle Ports von einem PC regeln kann?


----------



## Seredos (25. August 2010)

Wenn er soviel über rapidshare downloaded, ist das bestimmt nicht alles legal.
 lad doch mal die polizei zu dir ein... ist zwar sehr egoistisch... aber wenn ers auch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Eine sichere Möglichkeit wird es wohl nicht geben.. gerade wenn er sowieso auf den router zugriff hat.
 den Router in ein anderes Zimmer zu stellen und dieses dann abzuschließen kommt nicht in frage??

 Und was genau macht dein Bruder, das er auch außerhalb der Arbeit das Internet braucht???
 Wenns nicht gerade nen Homejob ist, soll er gefälligst länger auf arbeit bleiben, wenn er das Internet braucht.
ansonsten kann er es sich auch über andere wege besorgen...
bspw. Hotspots, Internet Cafe, nen Internet Stick.

 Und... er ist egoistisch, hat einen Job,und verdient also eigenes Geld???? schmeißt ihn raus.

 Was man machen kann, ist einen PC in einen Router umzukonfigurieren.
 dort gibt es etwas, das nennt sich Quality of Service (QoS) mit dem man einstellen kann,
 wer was wie lange und wie stark darf. allerdings braucht man da Kentnisse zu diesem Thema.
 Und wenn dein Bruder in das Zimmer kann, kann er auch einfach die Kabel umstecken, und das damit
 umgehen.

Ansonsten währe noch eine idee, die seiten über die er downloaded im router in die Blacklist einzutragen (sofern der router sowas hat)
aber auch das ist scheiße, wenn er zugriff auf den router hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. August 2010)

Das bringt dir eh alles nichts, wenn der sogenannte Profi das sowieso alles wieder umgehen kann. Versuche es über deine Eltern und fordert auch euer Recht ein. Da müsst ihr euch dann schon durchsetzen. Oder legt euch eine schnellere oder zweite Leitung zu. 



Seredos schrieb:


> Wenn er soviel über rapidshare downloaded, ist das bestimmt nicht alles legal.


Das "legale" liegt eh höchstens bei 1% aller Dateien die man dort findet. Also vielleicht auch hier mal die Eltern darauf aufmerksam machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

Danke für die Antworten auf die Sache mit dem QoS bin ich gerade auch im Netz gestoßen. Klinkt dennoch für mich sehr kompliziert.
Haben gerade innerhalb der Familie beschlossen das das unser Inet /sollte keine Besserung eintreten/ abgemeldet wird und mein
Bruder und ich jeder einen Stick bekommen. Was der Download Bruder dann macht ist sein Bier.. Muss er sich selbst Inet zulegen.

Problem: Gibt es Sticks auch ohne Volumen? Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das Spielen zum Volumen gehört.

Danke


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Natürlich verursacht Zocken Volumen, werden ja Daten übertragen. Was die Tarife angeht keine Ahnung, aber billig ist so n Stick für die Dauer sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Seredos (25. August 2010)

Also ich hab mir damals für ich glaub 80 € diesen N24 Internet stick gekauft..
Ich hab auch mal versucht damit WoW zu zocken... ist ein absoluter Krampf.
Wenns ne gute Verbindung war, konnte ich questen... ne ini oder gar nen raid hätte ich damit aber nicht gemacht.


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Ist ja auch nur 3G Netz, wie bei modernen Smartphones auch. Die Datenrate ist einfach nicht hoch genug.


----------



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

Ok danke Seredos dan hat das mit Sticks wohl auch keinen Sinn. Dann muss ich mich mal näher mit QoS beschäftigen.

Danke für die Hilfe bis hier her.


----------



## Erz1 (25. August 2010)

Häähh?
Mach deinen Eltern einfach den Deal, dass du das Internet bezahlst und dein Bruder, der slebst verdient, eigens holen soll. Punkt.
Ob ihr nun teuer diese Sticks habt oder ihr das "gute" Internet behaltet, es ist dasselbe.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Erst mal LOL? 
wenn er mal nicht da ist gehst du in sein Zimmer Formatierst alle Festplatten und Schreibst dann "ahaha hab dich ich gepwnd" 

Alternative Lösung. Schneller Leitung... 1k für so Viele Personen grenz ja an Wahnsinn...


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Selbst wenn es ne 6k Leitung oder ne 16k Leitung wäre, wäre das Ergebnis das gleiche weil der Download dann dennoch die volle Bandbreite frisst. Der einzige Effekt dabei ist, dass das Zeugs schneller fertig wird. Letztendlich wird er dann halt mehr Laden und nicht das gleiche in kürzerer Zeit. Das ändert die Situation nicht.

Internet trennen funktioniert nur auf zwei Wege: 
1. Einer/ein Teil hängt normal am Kabel und der Rest nutzt irgendwelche Sticks, die für mehr als Surfen allerdings unbrauchbar sind.
2. Der "Störenfried" zieht aus. Dann sind allerdings die Eltern gefragt, die ihn dann quasi rausschmeißen würden. Wenn ich Vater wäre würde ich meinen Sohn wegen solchen Späßchen allerdings nicht rauswerfen. Das wäre dann doch zu viel des "Guten". Dementsprechend wird wohl auch die Antwort der Eltern aussehen.

2 Leitungen sind technisch nicht möglich, weil jeder Haushalt nur einen Hausanschluss hat der eben nur von einem Anbieter belegt werden kann. 

Die Lösung liegt imo auf zwischenmenschlicher Ebene, in der vor allem die Eltern gefragt sind. Als Legislativorgan für den häuslichen Internetstaat. Die Kompromisse müssen eindeutig in der Familie gefunden werden, technisch gibts da nichts was in irgendeiner Weise zufriedenstellend wäre.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es ne 6k Leitung oder ne 16k Leitung wäre, wäre das Ergebnis das gleiche weil der Download dann dennoch die volle Bandbreite frisst. Der einzige Effekt dabei ist, dass das Zeugs schneller fertig wird. Letztendlich wird er dann halt mehr Laden und nicht das gleiche in kürzerer Zeit. Das ändert die Situation nicht.


Nicht wenn sie Z.b die Vollen 16k bekommen kann er ja den Download auf Z.b auf 500k Begrätzen, natürlich wir das als Grund Lage angesehen das es eine Schneller Leitung gibt..  den Rest zwischen den 2 anderen Brüdern aufgeteilt. die haben dann mehr als genug Speed fürs zocken, aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Upload fast wichtiger als der Download. (Beim Spielen)


----------



## Kyragan (25. August 2010)

Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Mensch der so egoistisch ist seinen Vorteil einfach so aufgibt und sich selbst beschneidet auch wenn er nach Beschneidung immer noch sehr viel schneller unterwegs ist? Solche Naivitäten hab ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt.

Upload wichtiger, nicht unbedingt. Selbst in typischen Downloadsituationen, wie dem Surfen brauchst du eine gewisse Menge Upload ohne die nix geht und umgekehrt. Datenaustausch findet immer in beide Richtungen statt, deswegen heißts auch Austausch. Ich würde behaupten, dass sich in MMORPGs Down- und Upload die Waage halten. Eventuell "Vorteile" für den Downstream, da ja doch sehr viele Daten empfangen werden müssen. Sei es für Positionen, ausgelöste Spells oder weiß der Geier was.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Dann müssen mal die Eltern Macht Wort reden, die sind ja nicht Gerda unschuldig wenn sie im das durch gehen lassen...


----------



## Y4rG0 (25. August 2010)

Schnellere Leitung ist leider nicht möglich bei uns.. Mehr als 1 Tausend geht nicht (Dorf)
Seid Jahren erzählt die Telekom sie würde bald umstellen.. "Verlängert den Vertrag ende des Jahres gibt es mehr"..

Passiert leider nie...


Nunja derzeit haben wir beschlossen das er J-downloader auf 40 KB/s stellt.. Wie lange er sich daran hält ist natürlich die Frage.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2010)

Was sonst auch noch eine Lösung wäre, wenn er nur Nachts Downloaden würde.

Wie gesagt da müssen die Eltern aber mal durch greifen...


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. August 2010)

wg Stick:

http://www.o2online.de/nw/internet/surfstick/o2-surfstick-angebot.html?o2_type=url&o2_label=o2surfstick


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. August 2010)

Also eine 1k Leitung bei fünf PCs finde ich schon krass^^

Denkt erstmal über ne schnellere Verbindung nach (sidn auch nicht so teuer).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Denkt erstmal über ne schnellere Verbindung nach (sidn auch nicht so teuer).






Y4rG0 schrieb:


> Schnellere Leitung ist leider nicht möglich bei uns.. Mehr als 1 Tausend geht nicht (Dorf)


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Immer diese Stadt Kinder die mit DSL 16k Leben.....es geht auch langsamer.... bei mir im Kaff gibt es gerade mal Light....zum glück hab ich Kabel


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Immer diese Stadt Kinder die mit DSL 16k Leben.....es geht auch langsamer.... bei mir im Kaff gibt es gerade mal Light....zum glück hab ich Kabel



Ich lebe in einen Dorf mit 6000 Einwohner und das Haus hier ist schon locker über 50 Jahre alt. 
Außerdem wurde die Straße schon lange nicht erneuert etc die Kabel waren schon immer da und ich könnte mir ne 100k 
Leitung holen^^

Bei mir wars so das ich früher bei der T-Com war und die hatten nru 1000, 2000 oder 6000 und hier geht bei der Telekom 
nur maximal 3000 dafür muss man aber 6000 bestellen weils kein 3000er Angebot gibt xD


----------



## Soramac (26. August 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob das moeglich waere oder sinnvoll ist. Ob man ein zweites Internet beantragt. Da 1k wirklich total langsam ist, kann das auch nicht gerade teuer sein. Ob man da 19,95 Euro mehr zahlt im Monat damit aber ein grosses Problem behoben hat. Wuerde ich sowas in Kauf nehmen.

Aber bin mir da unsicher ob sowas funktioniert.


----------



## Varitu (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

also das ist ja mal echt dreist. Euer Bruder bestimmt über das Internet.! Denke mal das eure Eltern es bezahlen?!
Ich würde meinem Sohn die Hammelbeine langziehen und seine verbindung komplett kappen, aber das mal so am Rande.
Was er da runterläd kann man sich denken "The Internet is for p***" wie der schöne Song heißt. Hust, Hust


BTW, man kann den Resetknopf nach dem reseten auch ausbauen, zukleben etc.
Gibt bestimmt auch Router ohne Knöpfchen.
oder schließt den Router ein.

Wobei man sowas Familienintern eigentlich durch ein gespräch lösen sollte. Wenn das nicht klappt (Downloadsuchti? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) hilft nur entzug, Leitung kappen.

Über Sticks brauchst nicht nachdenken. Ich wohne auch auf dem Land, da gibts nur GPRS, max.6KB/Sek. Bescheidene latenzen, no way.



Gruß varitu


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Immer diese Stadt Kinder die mit DSL 16k Leben.....es geht auch langsamer.... bei mir im Kaff gibt es gerade mal Light....zum glück hab ich Kabel


Es geht aber auch Schneller, hihihihi bei uns in der Schweiz bekommst du 20k. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (26. August 2010)

Ich hab auch 32K dank Kabel Deutschalnd.... wär ich auf die Telekom Angewiessen würde ich nicht da wohnen wo ich wohne.


----------



## Klos1 (26. August 2010)

Ruf die Bullen an und du bist ihn los. Denn was er sich da alles runterlädt, ist niemals legal. Dann sitzt er hinter schwedischen Gardienen und du kannst zocken. Und er kann in aller Ruhe seinen Egoismus überdenken.


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

*Erstmal: Ich bin mit dir, Bruder!

Kenne dieses Bild zu 100% aus der eigenen Familie, zwar nicht ganz so extrem, aber dennoch:*

Wir sind drei Brüder welche alle 3 übers Internet Zocken wollen... Das Problem an der Geschichte, wir haben grade mal eine 700er Leitung (ja richtig, nicht mal 1k! Bauernkaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und mein Großer Bruder Raidet Abends Täglich in der WoW. Mein zweiter Bruder (auch Älter als ich) zockt ständig auf der Playstation online. Und dann bin da noch ich, der auch mit seinem PC Online spielen möchte.

Das Ding bei uns ist halt, dass man niemandem was vorwerfen kann, weil jeder ja das gleiche Interesse hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (26. August 2010)

Uh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut zu wissen das man nicht alleine mit so einem Problem ist.


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2010)

Hört sich ja schlimm an was bei euch abläuft, aber ich würde da auch erstmal mit den Eltern drüber reden. 
Wenn das nichts bringt hätte ich zwar ein paar Vorschläge, aber die sind alle weniger legal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

